# Nova G3 on sale at KMS



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Heads up to all Canadians: The Nova G3 chuck is on sale at KMS Tools in December for $119.95. This includes a free insert of your choice.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That is a really good price on that chuck. I have a friend that is part of our forum here from England that sent me that chuck for a better price then that all I had to do was buy the insert. I know that I'm a lucky man. But that is a good price when I was looking the chuck was almost 200.00 and the insert alone I got from wood crafter for 34.00 alone.


----------



## nathant (Jul 26, 2010)

lol, think that's a good price? They're on now for $89.95, with insert. Google Nova G3 Chuck. 

(disclosure: I work at KMS)


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, make them put it in the flyer! That is seriously good money. If one could choose the jaws it comes with I would buy a second one.


----------



## nathant (Jul 26, 2010)

They don't let me play with the flyer... just the interwebz. =) It's "in-store specialed" so I've imported that price to the web too (don't think I can post it though) - kmstools.com/nova-g3-chuck-412


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Are you in the Coquitlam store?


----------



## nathant (Jul 26, 2010)

Yessir. Or more accurately, the head office in Coquitlam - I look after online sales.


----------

